# This is REALLY bothering me ...



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .

I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well. 

OK here's my problem, I am self taught. Unfortunately I was a young idiot when I taught myself to knit and so like everything I do, even though I learn things quickly, I tend to compensate for my impatience by doing things "my" way. Which means I take shortcuts during the learning curve. Those shortcuts being ways I make up on the spur of the moment. All I know is I want the learning over with, the job done and I want it done, now! That's me. Sorry, I can't help who I am.

That said, it created the problem I am facing now. I don't knit like real knitters and for that reason I have never considered myself a real knitter. I don't hold the yarn to be worked wrapped around my fingers the way I see real knitters do. I simply drop the yarn and pick it up for each and every stitch I work. I have however developed a way of keeping it in my right hand palm so I don't really have to look for it when I need it. I do however knit very fast, faster than most I've seen. I have been blessed, fortunately or unfortunately (depends on how you look at it) with good, working, fast hands and that may be because I had to start working with these good, fast hands when I was 8 yrs old, and on up to highschool, doing piecework at home, couldn't go out to play, just work. Often couldn't go to school either because the work had to be done, or maybe all us kids were up all night working and so were asleep when we should have been in school. I had a private chauffer in those days, driven to school by the truant officer, a lot!! So speed has always been a part of my life, and so the impatience.

Didn't mean to write a book here, so let me sum it up now. I can only teach these new knitters my way of knitting which is NOT the way real knitters knit like I said before, and that bothers me. It's good enough for me, but I feel like I am slighting them by teaching them my way of knitting. And please don't suggest that I teach myself the right way before class starts in March because I honestly do not have the patience to do that; I would probably just drop the class if it came to that. So .. I am asking you all .... just so I can sleep at night ... what do you think? Should I drop the class or not and get it over with? Will appreciate your thoughts on this.
Oh, and here is a pic of my finished layette set except for the ribbon for the booties. Need to get that. Thanks for your help, 
Poe


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I don't have an answer for you, but your baby set is lovely


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


First-you are a REAL knitter. If you use 2 sticks and string and make things you are knitting.
We all have our own methods of holding the needles, holding the yarn, and manipulating our stitches. There is no wrong way--just different ones.
As far as your students---why not show them how you knit and also show some pictures of various ways of holding the yarn?? I have been knitting a long time and have seen many, many, different methods---all work for the person using them.
Relax and enjoy sharing your knowledge.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Girlfriend, you are a "real knitter"! You create beautiful garments and they look fine to me! There are so many styles of knitting, American, Continental, Portuguese, Greek,Two-handed, one-handed, Combination knitting, Eastern and Western European, maybe you should do an internet search and check out all these styles so you can give yours a name!

I don't think you should worry about being judged by "real knitters", because you are one yourself! When you teach your class you can give options for others to learn another way, and demonstrate your technique, something you invented that works for you! Make no apologies, show what you know and let them make their own decisions for learning new techniques!

Lois :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry dont have an answer either, but I understand how you feel. I also knit my way it was the way I was taught at primary school and nothing or no one can make me change. I hold the yarn, cant lay it on my finger and move just the finger the way my mother and older sisters did.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> Sorry dont have an answer either, but I understand how you feel. I also knit my way it was the way I was taught at primary school and nothing or no one can make me change. I hold the yarn, cant lay it on my finger and move just the finger the way my mother and older sisters did.


Hey, that sounds like me!! And guess what, my maiden name is Carosella ... how close is that to your name!Wow! LOL!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with ompuff. You are a knitter and a good one at that. Perhaps your way of knitting will be a great way for these new knitters to learn. I know that when I first started I wanted to see the end results in 5 mins. Well we all know that is not going to happen. But Grandma made me take my time, check my count each time and hold my yarn her way. I now do things the way I want to. I could yes as I go not stop and count each row. I hold my yarn loose and sometimes I drop it to get the next stitch picked up. A great student will take what they learn and then make it their own. 
To share your knowledge, style and time is the most important thing. Once your students finish their first project you will be so happy to see the smile on their face that you will forget that you knit in another way. Everyone has a way about them. I too have a lot of crafts that I do. My son thinks I bought out the craft store and put it in my room. Each is done at a time when I feel like it. I never get boared...


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

How can anyone say they knit "right?" It's the end product that matters and if it's lovely, it's right! I do think it is important for any knitting instructor to let people know several things:

1. There are lots of ways to cast on and several to bind off.
2. How to choose yarn for a project (don't buy 100% felting wool for a baby garment, buy washable yarn)
3. You don't have to follow a pattern exactly, but you do have to make a gauge, pay attention to certain things like the number of stitches to decrease at the sleeve shaping front, back, and sleeves all have to fit together.
4. You can be creative with interchangeable stitches. It helps to know those that can be substituted with the same size result (stst and moss stitch, for example)
5. Make sure they know there are lots of resources out there, including KP!

A simple tip: buy some really big needles to demonstrate with. It's harder for you, but easier for the student to see what you are doing. 

You should just say up front, this is one way to do it that works and if it's too hard, get on the internet and figure out an easier way. You are not only teaching technique but creativity and design, so go for it! You will be great!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

#1 above should also include ways to increase, decrease, and just about anything else we do in knitting!


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

I never get bored, either and I think I DID close out one craft store that USED to be here but no longer is! LOL!

It is encouraging to know that it's isn't so bad that I teach them my way of knitting, but I think that it is a good idea to also show them that there are other ways out there, and maybe I can point them to you tube help for that.
Thanks hon!
Poe


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

All great advice here. At least now I can sleep at night and stop all this beating myself up stuff. Guess it's because I set the bar way too high for myself. All I know is now I feel better about teaching the class and that's thanx to all of you and your encouraging words and unrelenting support. I feel realy great about it, now! Look out! Bear hugs around!!! {{{{{hugs}}}}
Poe


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

The lady that taught me to knit was left handed, I knit left handed but am right handed for everything else, I still consider myself a knitter as should you your work is lovely. Just teach them the way you knit they will learn there own techniques as they go along, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I agree. Looks like you're a real knitter to me. Nice layette :thumbup: Can't answer your question about teaching the class, but since you've been asked to do it, someone must have thought you'd be a good candidate. I'm currently teaching a class of young girls to knit and crochet. I just wanted to say that I really only try to show them how to hold their yarn for tension's sake. If they don't follow my advice, I leave them alone about it, and just check their work to see that they're "getting it" and not getting too frustrated. I always tell them that God gave us each a unique pair of hands, and that no one's can do the exact same thing as theirs can. Actually, your post about your yarn holding technique gives me confidence that I'm telling them a good thing!


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Having the students each get their own basic instruction book was discussed. This book will show standard ways to do knitting which you could discuss with the students. I stated that I can't learn by watching and explaining alone. I need good written instructions that I can refer to. You could use this book as a tool to show/ teach the students other more standard ways to knit. you could have them practice with the book and you be a hands on resource
to guide them through the learning process.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I took a knitting class at a community college and the woman who taught the class did just as the others in this forum stated. Just tell them this is how I knit, but give them instructions and pictures on different ways to do the same thing. Each one of the women in the class knitted differently, but we all learned something together. By the way, the layette is beautiful!


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

flockie said:


> I took a knitting class at a community college and the woman who taught the class did just as the others in this forum stated. Just tell them this is how I knit, but give them instructions and pictures on different ways to do the same thing. Each one of the women in the class knitted differently, but we all learned something together. By the way, the layette is beautiful!


Thank you, the layette is for my new grandson coming soon! Have a great day!
Poe


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

When I was a child my knitting teacher had me hold the yarn in my right hand and bring it around the stitch on the needle. Years later I now knit with the yarn in my left hand, eastern European style into the back of the stitches, not the front. I think you have to do what works for you, and seeing your knitting it obviously works. You can teach them your method and as they get proficient and comfortable with it they can always try something new in knitting methods if they want. I wouldn't worry about it, you'll do fine and so will your students. Who knows, maybe someday you can do a YouTube video of your method of knitting so we can all see how you do it. I look forward to that happening.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Yes, I am giving them materials that they are compiling in a loose leaf style notebook for the class. As they learn the skills, they get the appropriate instructions with diagrams. That way they have a reference for practicing what they've learned.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

your baby set is very pretty i think all you need is a bit more confidence.we all have different ways of knitting so if i was you i would teach people how to knit its a nice relaxing hobby


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What makes a real knitter is that they knit, not what they knit and evwen less how they knit. Encouraging them to try different ways of holding the yarn erly on in their knitting lefe could be good- the more used to one way we get the harder it is to change. So trying new ways once they understand the principles could be helpful (and if they don't learn other ways it doesn't actually matter).


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

My goodness, what a mountain out of a molehill. IMO there is no right way to knit. The end result is what matters. gmaj


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Well all I can sayyyyyy is you do a beautifull job of knitting by looking at your pictures! I think that everyone has their own spin on knitting " whos to say what is right or wrong there are so many different methods. what you might want to do is point out some of the differences while you are teaching and explain that you have developed the method that is best for you and that they should look at the books and vidios on the net and find what is best for them. Once they learn how to do it I think they will have no problem learning another method if that is what they want to learn and by telling them from the get go how it is then they can always say I am outta here if they don't want to learn your way.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

All you have to do is pull up 'utube knitting' and you get an idea of how many different ways there are to knit. I too do my own thing at times. It's the end result that matters. Just enjoy getting another group of people hooked on the craft!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Carabella and Carosella, I am mostly self taught and knit the same way you do. My name is Carla.
I recently met a lady who has her own knitting book in print, and she knits the same way too.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi I knit exactly the same as you, I've only seen one other person here in Tassie knitting like that. I and a few others volunteered to teach a local girl guides group and it didn't bother me that I knitted like this. I think as long as the pupils learn the basics of knitting, they will adapt their own way of holding the yarn and needles. I didn't learn to cast on using the thumb method till I was 53, I'm now 71 and I use that method all the time . Good luck with your class,rujam


----------



## Fiber Artist (Oct 9, 2011)

Who made up the definition of what or who is a "real knitter" ? I hope you have a wonderful time teaching. Your students will enjoy learning what-ever you do - knitting or whatever! Have FUN!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm also self taught, I don't hold/carry my wool the way it is supposed to be but my tension is fine, I can and do knit whatever, whenever and where ever I wish to. Go for it, if you were asked to do this then there is just cause why you should, if anyone doesn't like the way you knit that's their business, if they can already knit they wouldn't be taking a beginner class. Just explain that there are many ways to knit and you just happen to be teaching them yours. If they look on youtube they can find many more ways to do so.
sorry for the rant


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

An opinion from an English knitter. I learned to knit when I was four and picked up the wool to wind it round each time. Now I can hold the wool correctly wound round my fingers and knit much faster. However I could never in a million years turn out beautiful work like yours. Teach the people to knit in your way and they'll soon find their own technique (other people, on line etc etc). Go for it and share your amazing skill. I wish I could attend! Love to hear how you get on.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, your work is lovely and very professional looking. I would sign up for the class on the Poe style of knitting!


----------



## mpfeifer (Nov 26, 2011)

I am a fifth grade teacher and every year I teach my students to knit. By the end of the year their prayer shawl is done and their unique knitting style is established! I teach them my way and they take that, advice from family and friends and find their own style. I am sure your students will do the same. Enjoy sharing you skills!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Your end result as shown in the photo is easily as good as any of us so why worry it is the end result that matters, absolutely beautiful. You should show the students some of the things you have knitted I am sure it would be a real encouragement to them.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Your work is just wonderful. I would give both knitting hands to be able to knit like you. The finished product is proof of the pudding. I'd join your class in a heart beat. Good Luck Tech!!!!!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I am also a self taught knitter..Perhaps if you throw out a "diclaimer" at the beginning of the class you can move on from there....oh yeah stop knocking your work...lovely...


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

gorgeous baby set!......does it really matter which style they learn to knit in, or just that they learn to knit?!...they will be thrilled just to learn and finish their very first project ....I say teach them...some of them will develop their own style anyway....I hold my wool like you,but I'm not a fast knitter....my mother used to laugh at the way I knit,but what does it matter if I end up with the same result as everyone else? :lol:


----------



## Mjm3 (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with flockie. State that there are many ways to hold the needles, hold the yarn, etc. and you are going to teach them your way of knitting and show them other ways and they can select the way that is the most comfortable for them.

I learned a way that every few rows ( don't remember if it was 3 or 5 rows ) the stitch was different even though I did it the same as the other rows. It made a design in the knitting and on sweaters that are stockinette stitch with no designs I had a design. I got a book and learned how to knit without that "design". I hold my yarn in my right hand also and it works for me. I could never do the yarn on the left hand but I have made many things with " my method" and the recipients have been happy with them.


----------



## nichodia (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds to me that what you are describing is the way I knit, it was the way I was taught here in england. Dropping the yarn or keeping it in your palm is called throwing, bet you tuck the right needle under your arm too!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

For years I felt self conscious because I knit "Backwards". I was taught by a friend, as a kid, who was taught by a grandmother from Norway. When I joined a local knitting group, I was way shy at first, and then someone said "COOL, you knit CONTINENTAL". I never knew there was a name for it, I only know that whenever I went to look something up on You Tube it looked backwards to what I was doing. And I agree with all of the above notes. You used two sticks and some yarn and made a beautiful baby set. You are a real knitter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

By the way don't start by telling them you knit 'wrong' - you knit differently and every way is valid as long as a viable project emerges at the end- and clearly it does for you with that lovely set. But telling them you knit wrong could put them off!- who wants to learn wrong? But it is not wrong. One of my early knitting memories is of trying to change from your way (or similar) to the way Mum knitted as she told me it was quicker. I did succeed but my childhood memory is that it was hard to change- and never did look the same as Mum but was still as valid. It is quicker for me now. but each to his own. Now I want to learn how to hold the yarn in my left hand as well so I can more easilly do two colours. But I can't get the yarn to hold in place like it does on my right hand. This was behind my earlier comment about trying different ways earlier. If I had learnt it before I was so well established it would be handy now.


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

Whatever you are doing, it works. Layette is gorgeous. Congratulations on a job very well done.

All knitters start to learn dropping the yarn and picking it up, carrying in your fingers comes later. My mother taught me to knit right handed (I'm left handed) and cannot imagine how she did it. My daughter never wanted to learn and I don't see my granddaughter often enough to teach her, although she has asked many times. I thought I would get her a knitting kit for Christmas.

Anyway, if it's not broke, don't fix it, you are going great kid just the way you are.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

As long as the job gets done ,what does it matter how you do it. Your baby set is beautiful so your way works. Maybe you could show them some tutorials on u-tube ,and let them feel their own way
Best wishes


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Your layette turned out beautifully. And you ARE a real knitter. As you read more on this forum you'll see members say over and over again there is no wrong way to knit. Maybe somewhere during your classes you can direct your students to some of the videos on youtube that show them alternative ways of doing it. Enjoy the class. It's always fun to pass along a talent you have and see other people catch on to the craft. :thumbup:


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree. You are a real knitter. Just show them your method and explain it is your method that you've developed over years of knitting. Display other forms of holding the yarn so they know they have choices. But you have a real contribution to make to these would-be knitters and I don't think you should cancel the teaching assignment. IMHO.


ompuff said:


> First-you are a REAL knitter. If you use 2 sticks and string and make things you are knitting.
> We all have our own methods of holding the needles, holding the yarn, and manipulating our stitches. There is no wrong way--just different ones.
> As far as your students---why not show them how you knit and also show some pictures of various ways of holding the yarn?? I have been knitting a long time and have seen many, many, different methods---all work for the person using them.
> Relax and enjoy sharing your knowledge.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

When I was in graduate school, I worked in a LYS. I was the only employee who knitted Continental style so I was always asked to help customers who knit that way. The basics are the same (looping the yarn around the needle) and color and design are important too. You can certainly help them with that; your layette is beautiful and the colors are great. Not the usual blue or pink or white that gets dirty so fast.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think everyone has their own technique, what works for them..not everyone is book taught or video taught. I for one can't crochet because of the inabliity to hold the crochet hook my hand gets cramped so this is not my choice..I rather knit but do not hold the yarn like you were describing ..I probably hold the needles incorrect also, but I get the job done ..by doing it my way ..comfortable wise..Only you can decide whether or not teaching someone else is the way to go..by your work you are an accomplished knitter..Good Luck!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Well..if you are not a knitter then i do not know who is! i too knit in very odd ways at times..I am a lefty, and i can speed knit with the best of them, and for some projects i too do not wrap the yarn around my fingers, but let it hang..what you need to understand is knitting is just making loops..loop over loop..that's it..and how you make those loops is up to you..you can show your students the different styles from examples in books etc...but tell them with pride.this is the way I knit..it is faster and easiest for me. go..reform the world..lol..and the set is absolutely gorgeous..obviously knitted by an expert!


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

When I joined a group back in January several ladies tried to teach me different ways, but I have my way now and who is to say that these people will stay with the way you teach them. So go for it and enjoy it.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

looks like most of us are self taught and do it in Our Way. i have never conquerored the gauage thing, that is beyond my desire to learn, i guess. if it is to big, then i ripit, to small and i ripit. so what's the deal? just teach them how to ripit and they'll be fine.
one thing i would say...give them this link, so if they have a prbm, they know they can come in here and there is always someone that knows how to do it, or where to go to get it right...if they don't have computers...wow, that's just not american... :roll: lol..
have fun


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about your post as I was knitting last night. I too, am self taught and don't have a clue if I'm doing it correctly or not, but I muddle through. I've knitted countless number of sweaters, afghans, hats, and other simple stuff. Will be knitting socks after the holidays when I have more time to figure it out.

I have no advice about whether or not you should or shouldn't teach the class....my gut feeling is go for it ! NO MATTER what there will be some folks that think they are experts on every subject and you might run up against a little opposition...just teach what you know and love and I'm sure the "students' will appreciate it !
Sandy


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

sandy, you are so right. there will be those that critize no matter what...but, i think that poe should just do what she knows and be positive, she will do great...and showing that layette wouldn't hurt either...LOL. if they are critics, it is prolly bec they don't have confidence to begin with and so are scare of those that can do... they are to be felt sorry for and encouraged...i have one way of doing that...pick up a stick and poke them in the eye...NONO< just kidding, don't do that..but that's not to say you can't think it...right? love the different ways of looking at things in here, you gals are the best, always encouraging. you are the wind beneath my wings...or something screwy like that..


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

When I was working on my Master's Degree in physical education the predominant theory of the time was to give the students space to explore how their own bodies completed a task instead of demonstrating THE WAY to do it. I believe this is the best tack for you to take with your students. As described above, show them the way you knit as an example of A WAY and also show them you tube videos or pictures from them of OTHER WAYS to knit. Then give them as their first assignment to discover the way that works best as they knit up a scarf or swatch for the next class. Good luck. they are lucky to have you as a teacher.


----------



## gracesong (Nov 28, 2011)

You could just tell the class this is your own style. There are lots of books out there that show basic positions for holding yarn, etc. if they want to see the norm. I have a similar problem because I'm left handed. I went to a knitting class one time and the teacher said most left handers don't truly knit left handed, they knit like right handers. But then she said I was the exception. I had to work some stuff out myself. The class would probably appreciate you encouraging them to find the style that works best for them.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

from what I can see of your work you are a real knitter, i think you should teach these people to knit how you knit, and they can pick up things like how to put the yarn around their fingers after, but you will teach them the basic art of knitting, which I think is a good thing and we should have more like you xx 

P.S I am sorry about your childhood, no child should have to miss schooling to work xx


----------



## Art imp (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with the people who say yes teach your way. I had the same dilemma teaching oil painting as I am mainly self taught with some courses taken at college and by small group lessons. my students first admired my work then asked me for lessons. iT worked out well.


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

there are many different ways to knit. I just discovered the "portugues" way of knitting and my left handed friend does not knit the way I do. It's like everything, math being one, where there appears to be infinite ways of getting to the right answer. Give yourself a break. Explain to the class that there are other ways but that this is your way and do it. Most especially, relax, stop worrying and remember the past is OVER and you now have time to learn more ways to knit ( what you call the right way). 
best of luck
Matilly


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also left handed in everthing except knitting and that is because my mum taught me and she is right handed xx


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Personally, teaching a different way is not a bad thing. Giving the basics, people can go from there. As long as you explain from the start, I see no problem. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Poe .
your project is very nice, Go for teaching what you know & how.
When the student gets to see how you do it they will have their way of doing it.they will love you for it.
I am self taught I taught beginners at a club years ago & they all have their own style of doing it once they know the basics.
Good luck Have a good night sleep.
Marie50


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

You are a Knitter, making beautiful things like in your picture.
Do not worry how it is done, just teach your way :thumbup:


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

I do believe that EZ (a knitting Guru, in my opinion) said there was no "right" way to knit. You should teach the class, as the things you posted are beautiful. If I wanted to learn to knit I would take a class from you. I think you should inform your students that there are many ways of holding the yarn and knitting, yours is just another way of doing it.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Poe .
your project is very nice, Go for teaching what you know & how.
When the student gets to see how you do it they will have their way of doing it.they will love you for it.
I am taught & I taught beginners at a club years ago & they all have their own style of doing it once they know the basics.
Good luck Have a good night sleep.
Marie50


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm with everyone else: You are a real knitter and I for one would *Love* to see your technique if you could ever post a video of it!


----------



## joannt (Jul 24, 2011)

whenever I teach someone to knit I explain that there are many ways to knit (hold the yarn. work the needles, etc) - I show them my way - explain that there is no right or wrong way - that the end result is what is important - they must settle on a method that is comfortable and productive for them


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

It's quite obvious that "your way" works by the beautiful things you produce. Actually, don't we all migrate to "our way" eventually? Go ahead and teach that class!


----------



## Snowsmoon (Aug 29, 2011)

I totally agree. It is nice to share with others and you should find a real joy in doing so. 

Most new knitter find it easier to hold the yarn as you do.

But I do have a little advise for turning your relaxing hobby in to a means of income, I found it be comes work and you will no longer "enjoy" your relaxing hobby. I found that out when I taught beginning quilting class. It is not enjoyable to me anymore unless it is something new and challenging. That is one reason I self taught myself to knit.


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Teach the way that you knit. It works, as we can tell by the beautiful items pictured. There are many ways to knit and your approach is just one of those ways. You are teaching them the basics and even better, some tricks to save time,and once proficient in that, they can chose how they want to proceed. I know that I've changed the way I do a few things since belonging to this forum. What student wouldn't want to learn from someone who can produce such beautiful things?
Good luck.


----------



## Tabby123 (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't hold my yarn either the way most knitters do. It is in the palm of my right hand too and I also knit faster than most people I see knitting. I would teach them the way I knit but tell them there are many ways to knit. Good luck with the classes. I'm sure you will do just fine and the students will love it.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

What's right, what's wrong? Left handed, right handed, throwing, flicking, picking, heck some use a plastic board with pegs and it is still knitting. Be proud of your craft and teach them what you know. You do beautiful work your way, so why couldn't they accomplish the same. Go for it! You are the real deal.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

The thing is, everyone develops their own style after getting the basics anyway. Give then the addy to this site. You go for it girlfriend, I think you are a totally real knitter!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

We live in a society that says you do things 'my' way. But, from hearing about all the different versions (Norwegian, Continental, English, etc) SOMEONE balked the stream and made a 'better' way. Do NOT be afraid to teach your method. You might even be able to name it after yourself and become famous


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Well.....I cast on by holding the knitting needle between my knees, but I don't think that disqualifies me as a "real knitter." There are as many ways to knit as there are knitters. Your work is beautiful - looks like it was done by a real knitter! Go ahead and teach your class the way you do it and make other materials available for the students.


----------



## Mneets (Oct 4, 2011)

If it works for you it will work for others, and this knowledge is invaluable. The Ends justify the Means.. by all means go for it .. many people will be blessed by your touch.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry can't help with your problem but your work is absolutely wonderful, they are lucky to have you to teach them, wish you could have taught me then i would be that good. Warmest regards Jay


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Kay, love those cats. Are they Ragdolls? Matilly


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

No - persians - one day I'll find a good current picture - they are seven.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

We all have our own style of knitting. I do not hold the yarn like most knitters (or like instruction books tell you to hold it). When I taught my sister to knit, I explained that to her, showed her pictures of how most books recommend you hold the yarn and told her to decide for herself. How she would hold the yarn would not change my teaching her to knit. She chose my way, though and is happily knitting an all garter stitch afghan out of Lion Brand Thick and Quick!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Teach what you know. I had a stroke left handed and knit with my right hand predominately so I had to learn alternate methods. My knitting looks fine. You go girl!


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking.....great minds and knitters think alike. : )


Poe said:


> All great advice here. At least now I can sleep at night and stop all this beating myself up stuff. Guess it's because I set the bar way too high for myself. All I know is now I feel better about teaching the class and that's thanx to all of you and your encouraging words and unrelenting support. I feel realy great about it, now! Look out! Bear hugs around!!! {{{{{hugs}}}}
> Poe


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I echo those above who are telling you we ALL knit differently. Go for it, those learning from you will get the basics and then develop their own "way."


----------



## Tabby123 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm with you. I love to knit etc but I do it to relax and for fun. If I turned it into a "job" and HAD to do it then I probably wouldn't be knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe that you can do this. Your style of knitting is just as good as mine. I have different ways of knitting which I have picked up over the years but the end result is still the same. For me there is no right or wrong. Having watched many ladies knitting on Youtube I have seen all kinds of methods to achieving the same end result and I found that very interesting. Sooooo....go on and do it. Your work is lovely. Have confidence and keep the faith.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

There is no right or wrong way, is there? The picture you sent is worth a thousand words. You do beautiful work, regardless of how you do it. You can point them to you tube and kp to advance their skills, or choose methods that work for them. The main thing is to get them started. Once they learn the basics of knitting, the rest will come. Hang in there. It is so important to keep this wonderful craft alive. God Bless...Betty L


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When I used to run crew, one of my mantras was "our job is to do the work, do it well (professionally) and do it in a timely manner." After that it was up the worker to apply skills to the project. I think this applies to knitting and most other things, especially anything that is crafty.

I would give some history and description of all the different styles of knitting that developed in the world. You might like to bring in a book or two, or articles that show the different knitting styles. I have heard mention that there are at least 20 different ways to CO, then I read the number 40 for COs. Armed with that kind of info, I think you are just fine to go. Once people are comfortable with the style you are teaching, you can introduce them to videos on continental and throwing styles. You might also want to bring in a guest presenter toward the end of the course who can do a hands on lesson on these methods that are different than yours. What I like about that, is the effort to create comfort in new knitters and get them out of the box in their thinking. If you don't wnat to bring in anyone else, provide a list of resources such as Youtube sites, KP, some blogs, Ravelry, etc. 

I am very much like you--wanting to work fast, impatient, dexterous, etc. It is critical for me that I know where information can be found and that I feel comfortable in seeing that numerous possibilities exist. I think that was a big part of Elizabeth Zimmerman's teaching style. Maybe you want to read some of her books. They are a scream sometimes but she is always flexible inher approach and tries to teach this attitude.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

You are as much a knitter as anyone else. We are all individuals and we all do things differently. There is no wrong way if it works for you.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

You are as much a knitter as anyone else. We are all individuals and we all do things differently. There is no wrong way if it works for you.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

first love the baby items you have done. Now we all knit differently from each other. I don't think there is a set standard for knitting. And when you teach someone your way that way will be changed by the new knitters in time. Its getting them started is what counts. So go get them started they have itchy knitting fingers waiting to learn. And be proud of it. We as knitters are always learning it never stops. It is like life one lesson after another never ending and I am in no hurry for it to end. So stop fussing and nitpicking go teach those that want to learn. You learned on your own thats great, so pass it on to those that need the help, encouragement. I wish something like that would land in my lap. I'd jump at the chance to teach what I know and what I am still learning.


----------



## traceylyn6472 (Dec 3, 2011)

you know, I think knitting is a little like handwriting. No two are exactly alike. I say, go to it. you are doing fine. there might be a problem when your students try to read the directions from another source, however, how much does your work vary that your teaching might impair the ability for someone to understand directions written by someone else?


----------



## Margaretsk (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, I have just registered so I might asked Poe a question
regarding her "knitting" process. First, your Layette is
simply beautiful. I, too, am a self taught knitter but am
not clever at all when it comes to inventing new techniques.
Plus, and hence my problem, I am very SLOW. I follow the instruction for the English type of knitting and hold my thread as shown with thread wrapped around my fingers. When a pattern says it only takes a few hours to make, I take a few weeks +.

Does anyone have any suggestion as to how I might speed up my process or, maybe, a different knitting way?

I love Knitting Paradise. I see so many things I want to make and get frustrated when I know I will never be able too. There are so many neat patterns and so much helpful information in the forums. Thanks for any suggestions you might have for me.

Margaret


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds to me like you do English Throwing method. That is the way I learned to knit. So make a handout with the names and links to as many different methods that you can find. I think someone posted a list of those methods about 4 months ago and tell people there are many ways to achieve the knitting stitches and you only do this one. They may choose to investigate further once they know the basics. 
Love the baby set. Lovely work.
Oh I have found that I can do whatever I put myself to do, especially in the crafty things so I knit or at least know that I can if I want knit any of those methods. I now predominately knit continental.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It would be a great idea if you familiarize yourself with the two most used methods-- English and Continental-- before you teach. You can show them the basics of how knitting works with your method, but if they are having trouble with it, you will have those other methods to offer.

When I teach someone to knit I always start with Continental, because I think it's better for so many reasons. However, if that method isn't "clicking" for someone else, I offer English and usually if they were struggling with Continental they pick English right up. It's good to have some choices to offer, as everyone is different.

Any way that gets the job done, is "real knitting"...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Poe said:


> ....I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. ... I can only teach these new knitters my way of knitting which is NOT the way real knitters knit like I said before, and that bothers me.


What?!? not a "real knitter"? You put two kneedles together and worked up a piece or two!
Everything else is "dialect".
All your students need to know is that same thing. Your job is to help them to get some fabric made; their job is to listen and then to synthesize what they learn into their own "dialect", just like you did.


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

The knitting is beautiful! Teach the class!


----------



## Seacoast1 (Jun 20, 2011)

All I can say is....you're not only a great knitter......you're a fabulous writer!


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't worry about it. I knitted that way in the beginning too. Once started the new knitter will develope her own methods. By the way, I know of about 20 different ways to knit.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

You go, Girl!!! (teach)

BTW, Merry Christmas!


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Poe said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> ...


ditto! Don't sell yourself short. You can always tell them that there are other ways to do things, and as they learn they will find the ways that work best for them.

I too am self taught. I too have patience problems. I do some things a little different than others. Sometimes my results are great, sometimes not. You obviously are a wonderful knitter, and the person who asked you to teach saw that and felt you would be able to share it with other people who may need the comfort that you have gotten from the craft. Be proud and go out knock their socks off (so that they can knit themselves some)  :thumbup:


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Your knitting looks more than ok to me.Better to knit your way than not knit at all,Just my thoughts, others might feel differently, but good luck,Gee


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

Poe, You are a fantastic knitter! The baby set is great!!

I'd teach the class being sure to tell and show them pictures of different ways to hold the yarn. There are also many ways to hold the needles. Not everyone is the same. Let them know that it's ok to do what's comfortable for them. The stitching is the same.... don't stress over it; Have fun!!

I think it's wonderful to share your craft with others. Who knows some of your students may become great friends.

Best Wishes,
Karen in Ohio


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

I hold the yarn the same way as you do and ladies have complimented me on my even tension. I am not a fast knitter but I try hard to not make mistakes. I would go ahead with the class and show them the "proper" way to hold the yard and then go about with knitting the way you do and mention you were self-taught and this works for you. Your work is very good and you should be real proud of it!


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was about 9 years old also and am nearing 60. I do not wrap yarn around my right hand either, it sounds like we may knit the same way.

I took a hiatus from knitting for many years, finding it boring and preferring to crochet. My daughter has liked my crocheted items for my grands, but kept asking for knitted sweaters also. This summer I happened to watch Eunny Jung knit on TV and decided to start again and have been trying to teach myself continental knitting by watching videos on you tube and the internet. I do a combination of my old way and the new ones I have seen - I guess I am a switch knitter.

That being said, you are a knitter, and to paraprhase Frank Sinatra, you just do it your way. Which I think is the best way. Show the students your way, direct them to the internet and books, and as long as the finished product satisfies the creator, that is all that matters. 

As one of my video teachers closes her session - Happy Knitting!


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't read the other replies, so if I'm repeating just consider it support to the other poster 
It sounds like you knit the same way I do. And I don't understand the "REAL"??? if you set out to make something and when it's completed, someone can look at it and say "what a beautiful sweater you just knit", then I'd say that makes you "REAL" And if you read, there are so many different 'techniques' to accomplish the same end. Look at sock knitting... DPN's, circulars and now the ever growing Magic Loop.
When you teach the class, inform the students that you're teaching them 'your method' and that there are other methods and techniques to learn. Encourage them to seek books at the library and watch YouTube videos.
I think you'll be a great teacher!


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

Having read very carefully your letter I agree with other membersthat you ARE a knitter as you have shown us some beautiful work. I would be honest with the people I am helping to learn to knit by telling them the story and let them make up their minds whether they wish to go forward or not. I feel, so long as you are able to show them the basics and the results are as shown on the pattern, that you should go ahead. If you decide to take this on, enjoy it and pass on the joy of knitting to others.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely set. Consider yourself a successful knitter. 
Adult Ed? Calm down. Isn't it the result that counts? 
You are not resonsible for adults. It is the students responsibility to glean info from you. It isn't science, no universal laws to contend with, your method is acceptable. Could be the best. They will benefit from the introduction to knitting, as I did this year, but it is there responsibility to choose the method. Take a few of your samples, easy ones, have everyone knit a scarf successfully, and you will stimulate interest which should be your #1 goal. 
Get some books from the library re learning to knit, do a 
show-and-tell. These books have some inspirational pictures, something to aspire to. Let the students know there are a variety of methods, here is yours, done. The students have to do the work. 
Karen


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

If you need any more reinforcement, I agree that you certainly are a "real" knitter. I think that because of your background you'll be a much better teacher than one who claims that their way is the only way to do it. I'm sure that kind of teacher has turned many people away from knitting when the teacher's style doesn't suit the student. I haven't read all the responses, so forgive me if I'm repeating somone else's idea, but I would suggest that in the first class you would show them your way and then give them a bunch of links so they can see videos of other styles. For "homework" they can go through them and decide which way seems to make the most sense to them. I think you'll do great!
Jan


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I say teach the class, they will probably eventually develop their own techniques any way!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

That's how I knit, too. Thanks for making me feel better about it!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Your work is lovely. As long as you explain that your way of holding the yarn is not the traditional way - and I am sure they were other ways in days past, such as continental and American, etc. - then it would be up to the student to develop the best way of holding the yarn and controlling the tension. 
I know back in Biblical times, I read where the shepherds used leather holders against their hips or chests to stabilize one needle. I prefer the fixed needle method myself. Good luck!


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

The person who taught me did it her way, and when I did it another way, she said I was doing "German knitting." Never did figure out what she meant and never did practice enough to learn really well (crochet is much faster for me!)
but I can knit when I want to. I liked all the comments about your post and hope you will go ahead with your project. I've taught a lot of people to crochet, and I did it my way. (Remember Frank Sinatra?)


----------



## Cherylmbta (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh I had to jump in on this one! I too taught myself to knit and everyone asked in my knitting group if I wanted an easier way to hold the yarn as I knitted. I know what you are saying! To my surprise the first baby layette set I ever did won first prize in the county fair in Florida. Now my funny self taught way of knitting has made me a "rock star" to my knitting buddies! Enjoy teaching as everyone will have their own twist to it over time


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I am left handed and I teach knitting to both lefties and righties. I teach them a few basics , ask for help from other righties for beginning techniques ,and then we dive into a simple, quick and rewarding project. I spend alot of time teaching yarn weights, needles sizes, why you must consider gauge, etc but I like to get them knitting and they soon learn their own style . They like that there is no one perfect way-- we just all do our thing and help each other get er done.


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Poe,

As a new kid on the block I want to get my licks in before this thread closes.

How can you even think of yourself as a less-than-real knitter? Just Look at your beautiful work. You are not only a knitter but a talented one.

I suggest that you incorporate Youtube learning videos to your class which will demonstrate both English and Continental styles and let them know that ultimately it is whatever works for them.

When I was a small child I was into everything and drove my poor mother beyond distraction. One day, when I was about 7 years old she sat me in this big chair and gave me a ball of ecru crochet thread (the skinny kind) and a little silver crochet hook. She showed me how to do a chain stitch and then told me she wanted me to chain 100. This progressed until I was doing doilies. But the habit of holding the thread in my left hand never died and I simply could not learn the right handed throw, even after diligent trying; then one day a knit lady told me "Oh, you knit Continental" so I stopped feeling like a freak and embraced my life as such, and have since come to understand that I am a "picker". 

Point being, whatever it takes to get the job done. Consider your style "The Poe Method". Congratulations on your invention.

Cheers,

Wren


----------



## weesie (Nov 6, 2011)

Good Grief Poe, you are wonderful, I wish I could take your class, but I don't get out much, so I just bother these folks to death on KP, you need a hug, and your work is wonderful, my niece asked me how I make a certain dish the other day, and I told her the basics, but usually after awhile you throw in a little of this and a little of that , then it becomes your own individual dish, same with knitting


----------



## Sharone01 (Sep 5, 2011)

I taught myself to crochet with a ball of string, a hook, and a book with illustrations. Knitting - just leaped in and made a tank top for my sister-in-law, looking up stitches in a book. 
I always felt inferior with my awkward style. I the 1970's I taught craft classes because I tried whatever came along.
I showed them the process and let them make it their own. Most of the students (I'm not being humble) were much better at it than I. Yet they still (40+ years later) act as though I'm the expert - because I opened the possibilities to them.
Just share what you know. It will be good.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Really good advice in this thread. May I throw in my 2 cents worth too? 
Watch some videoes on YouTube....not for technique but for how the instructor presents the information. Cat Bourdhi. several others. Pick out what they have in common. Size yarn and needles they use for demo....as well as the verbal instruction. 
Knitting is such an ancient craft that there are as many ways to do it as there have been knitters. 
I have been asked to help a young man with manly sized hands to learn to knit socks on 3 or 4 needles. I got him some sport weight wool and nylon yarn. Plan to use Size 4 or 5 US needles...Bamboo probably. Will start by letting him knit several rounds AFTER I have cast on enough stitches to work with. Then we will try ribbing. And then frog our sampler and go BACK to casting on on 4 needles.
I have pulled a good basic sock book from the library and hope their visuals and my instructions will be enough for this very bright young man to master sock knitting. 
He doesn't have access to the internet except at the library. 
Gfor it! Teaching any skill is like tossing corn to chickens. You never know who is going to pick up what.
Joan 8060


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

You are absolutely a knitter! Your work is lovely! Teach them what you know. We all develop our own style as we advance in our skills.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

My Mom knit her entire life holding the working strand of yarn in her right hand. She taught me when I was six years old, and I've been going at in now for 55 years using that method. Both Mom and myself have created beautiful items, and the picture you have shown of your work is absolutely beautiful. I have been teaching some crochet classes, so I do understand your feelings on the how-to's of teaching.

I would suggest that you simply explain there is more than one approach to the methodology of knitting. If you Google around online, you can find some good FREE info on beginner crochet with illustrations. I do so much copy and paste from the internet that I have gathered reams of helpful info. You might be able to put together a simple illustration for your students. 

Please remember this... you ARE a REAL KNITTER! Your work is beautiful, and your skill is a gift to be shared. They are blessed to have you!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds to me like you would be a perfect teacher! Especially because, once someone learns the basics, they will adapt to what way to hold the yarn, and such, to suit themselves. I am like you in that respect. I've been teaching myself, with lots of long distance help from my daughter, things I have learned from everyone here, from books and videos....but no one to sit beside me and show me "hands on". In fact, I wanted to take a class but didn't as I felt self conscious knowing I don't hold the yarn correctly (among other things, I'm sure!) For ME....you would be a perfect teacher!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


First of all, it sounds like you want to teach these people. Secondly, you do very nice knitting and you probably taught yourself a good way! Thirdly, Could you title the class "My Way of Knitting." That covers it. I would take that class and I would enjoy it very much because of your enthusiasm. The greatest thing that you will do is get people knitting. I can't see that that would be wrong. However, you could talk to another knitting person. This Forum should have people who could give insight. If you were requested to do this, you must be GOOD AT YOUR CRAFT. Sometimes knowing other crafts gives us knowledge of knitting and putting things together as well as color design so I say that you are an asset as a teacher! :thumbup:

I, also, don't consider myself a knitter by all of the rules and so much more to learn although I have learned some great things by some great knitters and on this Forum. BUT, I would love to teach and bring my love of it to other people, especially the love of creating!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

and don't forget, there are tons of videos online you can point your students to, so they can see the various techniques. There IS no "right" way to knit - whatever works to get the result you want is good.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> My goodness, what a mountain out of a molehill. IMO there is no right way to knit. The end result is what matters. gmaj


I agree. Never heard of a real knitter. Doesn't matter how you knit..we all knit different ways so I guess we are all real knitters. :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I agree with Ompuff. Your work is absolutely beautiful. Please do not feel diminished, oh no. Keep on knitting as you always have because the result is great. What I would suggest is that you show your students the usual way to knit with maybe a photocopy of how to hold the yarn and needles (but then again there is no wrong way). They can either use your way or the standard way.

The important thing is that you must be PATIENT because they are new to this craft. And, if they really want to lean, they will catch up really fast and practice a lot. I have taught colleagues at work to crochet (3 friends) and one of them was just a big zero. I kept on telling her how to do it but she seemed a bit lazy. So finally I told her that if she did not practice at home and did not want my advice I would have to stopped showing her how to crochet (which I finally did).

About two weeks later, she came to me and showed me what she had done. She made about 4 cotton dishcloths and each one in a different pattern. Just shows you, I was patient but there is a limit but you have to tell the person what to expect. Finally, do give your courses and I wish you good luck.
Janina :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

I know there are 8 pages of encouragement but I felt compelled to answer too. Yes, you are a knitting, no if, and, or buts about it. I still condsider myself a newbie since I've only been knitting 10 years now. And the class I took was taught by a knitter who had been knitting for 30 years. She showed us a long tail cast on, then siad "ok, start knitting" We all looked at each other "like what did she say?" Well, she showed us she knit european and also contenental then told us to try both ways and what was most comfortable. I was wonderful becuase we all held our yarn and needles a little differently and shared that with each. Feel confident-Since you can make a pattern work for you, you'll b e able to help others.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

PS: Anyways, look at that beautiful outfit. You are a knitter and those you teach will also be knitters. We all do things a bit different.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have read biographies of more than one now "famous"designer who taught herself to knit without benefit of teacher or book. Consequently, they came up with new and quicker ways of doing things. There are many, many ways of knitting all over the world and not all of them have found their way into mainstream knitting books so who can say what is real. There is no one real way to do it.
Anyone you teach will be very fortunate to learn your way. If they want to change later they will have the skills to do it. But I am betting fast is all good.
Lee


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,Iam in a knitting group and we all hold wool and needles in different ways,we cast on in different ways too.I tend to make my garments and hats my way .We have also taught some ladies to knit and they get so much enjoyment from it .If you have the chance to pass a talent on please dont doubt yourself just think of all the pleasure you can pass on to others


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet cheeks if you were here in front of me now I would just hug you to death!!! Of course you're a Real Knitter!!!! There is absolutely NO hard and fast RULEs for how one holds the needles, winds wool round fingers etc. Each person is very unique and very special and each and every one talented! That includes you! I was taught at my Grandmother's knee, so I knit the way she used to, with the left needle tucked under my armpit! Other knitters have other quirks and I'm tried most of them and ended up going back to what I'm used to. The end result is a growing pile of knitted items through the years, some of which are still going strong and some of which have been passed down to the next generation. Please don't put yourself down this way and go out there and teach those who want to learn, how to wind wool around a needle, pull it thru the loop and start a series of stitches! They will, each and every one of them, be so grateful to learn a new craft, will enjoy themselves thoroughly and end up handing on the joy to someone else! What more could anyone ask for? Your knitted things are lovely! hugs Jaki xxxxx


Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


Some may have said this already, but here is my two cents:

I would say that you are a thrower. A perfectly valid way to knit.

Remember "There are no knitting police."
"There is no wrong way to knit."
"Encourage them to use what works for them."
I've taught a few classes informally, but what I found is not everyone needs to wrap their yarn. Some people knit so tightly when they do that they can't insert the needle for the next row.

I say, give it a go and see if you like it. If you don't you never have to do it again.
Good way to meet people interested in one of your arts.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Your knitted items look beautiful. Be proud.
You may start looking at things in a less complicated way.
Real Knitters are all people who knit. Why do you not like People who do things differently from you? You are exempting
a lot of nice People from your Life.

And if you think that you are the only Person in this world who
had to work as a child, you are wearing blinders.

Lighten up. Pass on to others any skills you have and start
liking yourself and all you have accomplished and some serenity will become yours.

Go teach and tell the Students that there are many other ways
of doing it and guide them to where they can find different ways.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I knit Eastern European with backward slanting stitches. So I have no right to tell you you're doing it wrong. I think you'll do great if, like the other poster said, you tell them this is the way it's done. This is the way I do it. Point them out to resources, like Youtube, this forum, and other knitting helps you know. There is no right or wrong way to do this. No matter what method you use, the finished product all looks the same. Ask yourself if you really want to do this. It sounds to me like maybe you were pressured into doing this class and would prefer not to. In that case, all you have to do is say no and bow out.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Like several people who have already responded, I think that any of us who use 2 sticks (or 3, 4, or 5 if using DPNs) to create beautiful handmade things are "real" knitters!

I will suggest to you that you check into this link, and see if they will supply the starting kits for your class in March. They supply start up stuff for people who want to teach needle arts to folks. I am not sure if they would help an adult class because I have only seen them on Knitting Daily TV for start ups for children. Here is the link:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/29695.aspx

They supply a basic set of needles, yarn, and a how-to book for basic knitting stitches. If they will supply the materials, no matter how basic, then your students will have other ways of knitting that are not "your" way, so they will be informed and can learn the other ways of doing it to see if the other way suits their hands better.

However, you may find that your students are all for your way of knitting because it is easier for them to catch on when they are watching you do it. I think that depends on whether or not they learn by visualization or by doing it themselves. There are so many different ways of learning any task, you know?

My aunt showed me how she cast on and knit last Thanksgiving, but I knew that it would not work for me. She is left handed, and she takes one of the knitting needles, and while sitting on one of her legs bended under her, she sticks the knitting needle between her folded leg at her knee bend, and she works the other needle for knitting or purling stitches as required. She is a very thin woman, so she can make her legs do things that I haven't done since I was a child, LOL.. Oddly enough, she does use her right hand to throw the yarn because she can't get the continental method to work in her brain. 

Me? I have determined that I am a picker because I use my right hand to knit sort of like a continental knitter does. My right hand doesn't drop the right-hand needle to throw the yarn. I just move the right needle with my yarn threaded through my fingers and around my pointer finger to create tension so that I make my stitches without having to drop the needle and remove my hand from my yarn, if that makes any sense. I consider myself a "real" knitter. For ME, what I do works and results in beautiful sweaters. 

Having said that, if I were to teach someone how I knit I would show them my way, and then pull out my laptop to go to You Tube, so that I could show them how other people do continental knitting. In doing this, they can decide for themselves which way works better for them! After all, knitting is an individual thing.. just like everyone will knit tighter or looser cast one stitches because of how they hold their yarn, everyone will do this craft we love different.

So, go ahead and teach them "your" way.. You may find that some people like your way so much that they adapt your methods.  Would that really be a bad thing?


----------



## marybales (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with all the others.

I love your kittens.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't see that there is any wrong or right way to knit. YOu can teach the way you do it and not be ashamed. Then ,you might teach your students that there are other ways to hold the yarn, ie, over two fingers on the right hand, or , left, whichever the case may be. The point is, you are to be commended for teaching others such a great craft.


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a name for people like us...they are called Free Style. I am a free style crocheter and now a free style knitter. I much rather make up as I go with the few elements you need for shaping...teach the basics and let them know anything is possible.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

You might try looking at some videos or illustrations of different ways to hold yarn. It might surprise you that suddenly a new method of knitting would click and before you know it, you would be able to knit a lot faster. I managed to teach myself Continental style. At first it seemed very awkward, but now it is so fast and easy. Meanwhile, no matter how you hold your needles, as long as you're getting good rows of stitches, that's the most important point, and if you're willing to teach others, they can work on their own techniques later on. Once I taught a left handed girl how to knit on circular needles. Everything she did would be inside out! I could never quite figure out how she did it! Purl stitches would be on the outside and stockinette on the inside. She'd turn it inside out when done and it would look great!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

A long time ago, approximately 45 years ago, my grandmother taught me to knit. The one of the things she said to me is, "there are very few rules in knitting. Whatever is comfortable for you is the "right" way to knit or crochet."

I say go for it! You never know what person will be forever in your debt because you opened a door for them that they might be afraid to open. 

As they say on the nike commercial....Just Do It!

Anita


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

What is the definition of a "real knitter"...seems to me you are one. I don't knit like my mother,grandmother or friends...I knit my way. Your students will, in time learn to knit their way. Don't beat your self up...what you can teach them is to enjoy the process and guide them. Give them options with videos, books, web sites. Yarn, sticks and the desire to create is what makes knitting so wonderful. If you can instil the joy...you will be teaching them something important.


----------



## AnnKnits (Oct 19, 2011)

May I very respectfully say ARGGGHHH!

Very few crafts have a "right only" way. My grandmother tried to teach me to knit when I was in my teens. Didn't take. then a friend taught me Knit stitch when I was about 35. walked me thru purl over the phone!!! I figured out increase and decreases from a book, and taught myself lace knitting because I wanted to do it (before I heard that "lace is hard and complicated) Your layette is beautiful!!!!!! Ive never undertaken such a set----maybe you're more a real knitter than I. but then, my seawave and ruffle shawl won 3 ribbons in our local county fair. So, really we are all different with our own interests and strength. I've only done one afghan but dozens of pairs of slippers using my grandma's pattern. Teach the class with confidence!!! You are a wonderful "real" knitter and have something to share---go for it. :-D


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

You are a great knitter. I am also a self taught knitter I have taught others to knit. I start out by saying this is how I knit & others may knit differently because you have to get comfortable with the needles & the yarn. You may end up knitting different than me, but it doesn't mean you're doing it wrong as long as your project ends up with the right tension & gauge. YOU ALWAYS LEARN BY PRACTICE!!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we all knit our "own" way whether self taught or learned in a class. Start your class by introducing yourself and briefly stating what you just wrote. I also do many things - knit, sew, fiber art etc. I also paint.
I teach an Abstract art class at a local Art Center. Your style of knitting may be just what somebody needs!


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> How can anyone say they knit "right?" It's the end product that matters and if it's lovely, it's right! I do think it is important for any knitting instructor to let people know several things:
> 
> 1. There are lots of ways to cast on and several to bind off.
> 2. How to choose yarn for a project (don't buy 100% felting wool for a baby garment, buy washable yarn)
> ...


I love your numbers suggestions. They are all things you need to know.

I know that when I asked a friend, someone who I consider a master knitter, how to cast on, she said that there are lots of ways including a slip knot. I knew that from tying feed sacks and that is what I use. I am sure it isn't what most people do but I can do that and not spend forever getting started.

We are on this forum to learn from each other.

Your way is just that your way. Teach and enjoy.


----------



## Sdorligo (Aug 1, 2011)

I knit with about a dozen different people all of whom are real knitters, including those who drop their yarn between stitches, and no two of us knit the same way. So, no worries.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope you are encouraged by all the 10+ pages of responses you have generated. LindaH - 12/7 @11:16 covered it pretty consisly. My only suggestion is to sort your students into right and left-handidness and request a large floor mirror so the lefties can watch you knit and it will be reversed. And the Knitting Daily site might be useful for supplies. Baby bibs, wash cloths, lap covers could be their first project - so it would be a finished item in short order. Just a suggestion. Good luck.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, what you are worried about is your way to hold the needles and yarn, not the act of completing the loops, which results in "knitting". Odds are that you don't knit exactly like your teacher, because you modified what you were taught to make it work for you.

Remember, new knitters are struggling to get the feel of it - it will all seem strange to them. As others have said, show them what works for you, point them to a variety of resources, including the net, where they can experiment with different methods. 

Also, I knit the same way as you (English, throwing the yarn with my right hand) but I find that when my nails are longer, my pinky nail hits my palm and after a few hours it gets really sensative and uncomfortable. I started wrapping the yarn around my finger (um, I use my middle, not my index) and got better tension and relieved the callous I was getting. 

My point: over time, people's needs may change for one reason or another, and they need to be resourceful enough to find how to adjust. Teach them THAT!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Only you can answer that question. It all depends if you want to be the teacher and have the patience - I wouldn't. Also do you want to give up that time evey week. You'll make the right decision.


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

Layette is beautiful. You have a talent that you don't seem to appreciate and that is designing as you go. Many of us have to follow the pattern "as is". I quit making a layette for my son years ago because the pattern was off and I couldn't figure out how to fix it. You would have found a solution and continued on. That is admirable. A suggestion in teaching is to have students use a solid color because the stitches and mistakes show up more easily. Good luck. You will do WELL.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't be too hard on yourself. You did make me chuckle in parts, especially about the "Truant officer" cracked me up that one.

Think about what you have just written. How have we all learned?? Well yes, off someone else but, we do it how we feel comfy with and no one can teach you that, it just happens.

As long as they get the gist of it, they will be up and running in no time, as long as they want to that is.

Well done you for doing it, enjoy the experience and please keep us informed on the progress.  

Oh forgot to say, love the layette, nice work.

Pam


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with ompuff on this one. I too am an instructor in beading and have my own methods I teach. You get the end results right with your method, so it IS the right way to teach it.
Go, Teach, Share your knowledge and have fun doing it and your students will too. 


ompuff said:


> Poe said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> ...


----------



## akidosmom (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, you sound like me, I actually was uncomfortable knitting in public for years because my scottish granny from Kentucky taught me her way..not the "regular " way. I never have mastered it I still throw the yarn over with my right hand. But think of the chance to pass on a wonderful skill. As i tell the members of my choir I sing to the Lord, not the congregation, and he is happy no matter how I sound.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with most of the posts above. I know how you feel, also having taught at an adult centre (computers), and was very nervous each time a course started. I took my encouragement from the fact that even the most famous of actors get nervous before they go on stage, then I was okay being nervous too. In many ways teaching is the same as acting. You are about to give a performance/class, and its okay to be nervous. Go ahead, do it, remember feel the fear and do it anyway is a good motto. I always began each class with the words, I am going to show you how I do it, and it might not be the way for you, that's okay, lets explore together and see what as a group we come up with to resolve any problems along the way.


----------



## Syretta (Nov 22, 2011)

Poe, look at it this way. There are a lot of people out there who can't enjoy the satisfaction of making something from a piece of string. If you teach them they will have that thrill of seeing a scarf, a mitten, a hat,etc. appear at the bottom of those two sticks.

Your students will pick up what they need from you and go on to adapt their own way to do it right.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think you sre doing them a dis-service at all. You are opening their eyes to a miriade of possibilities. Go for it. Edith


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I finally learned how to knit this year because my teacher said it didn't really matter how you held the yarn so long as you were comfortable doing it! So I guess I don't knit like "other" knitters - but who cares - I can finally knit!!!

So I say - Teach that class!!!

....and your work is beautiful.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

OK! So you are a real knitter!!!!! Just teach the way you know how to knit. I use continental with a twist in the way I guide and move my yarn... it works for me. You can always refer to youtube for other methods to show your students.

My husband and I teach pottery - despite the fact that we learned together from the same instructors, we do almost everything differently! There are always many ways to do things in all crafts and you can pass on your unique experience. One thing I would maybe suggest is to practice other methods a little, just so you can show someone who's having a little problem learning the way you do it - but that's optional


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## Regine (Feb 25, 2011)

You are putting yourself down and thatmit not bad for you. I gave seen so many ways of knitting and knitting itself is so old, who can say what is the "right" way to knit. If you have something to teach then do it. If it makes you feel better, give a 2 min history on knitting and say "this is how I do it".


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

I am "teaching" a young woman I work with to knit. I showed her how I was taught to hold the needles and yarn.

I was so surprised when she said she couldn't wait until her hands were as "graceful" as mine. I never thought of myself as graceful until she said that.

And now she is doing a drop stitch scarf for her boyfriend, so I guess I'm a good "teacher".


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I would be honored to be your student.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

You are trying to introduce your students to the joy of knitting not some highly technical design or pattern. They need to see your zeal and joy for the art form. 

Watch some YouTube videos if you wish and point your students there also. Knitting and learning about it is a journey not a destination.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I learned to knit at 8 years of age also. A wonderful German woman taugh


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I learned to knit at 8 years of age also. A wonderful German woman taught me in the car on the way to and from church every Sunday. I knit the way she did which isn't the "way" others do. No one has ever complained about the items I hav knit for them and I knit a lot of socks and shawls. I'm a retired science teacher and I can tell you that there are lots of ways to teach and lots of ways to learn. They are all "right". TEACH others your craft.


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you definitely SHOULD teach a class. I think most creative people take lessons of any kind with a grain of salt (maybe just me???). I am also self-taught with most things in my life and WHEN you give your lessons you simply have to qualify them by saying, "this is how I... etc". they can always look on u-tube or in a book or lots of other ways to pick up other techniques for doing their own style of knitting. So Go for it woman!! Help pass on your own knowledge and it may turn into 20 more "new" techniques developed by each person who follows what you teach.
This is all "just my own opinion" lol something a boss I had taught me to say a loooooong time ago.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

When I learned to knit,many years ago, the friend who taught me just taught one way. That doesn't matter though, the job still gets done and I enjoy it. it is hard for me to learn new ways, but keep going and so will your students. Teaching is fun and you should enjoy it as much as your students will. go for it!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Poe said:


> All great advice here. At least now I can sleep at night and stop all this beating myself up stuff. Guess it's because I set the bar way too high for myself. All I know is now I feel better about teaching the class and that's thanx to all of you and your encouraging words and unrelenting support. I feel realy great about it, now! Look out! Bear hugs around!!! {{{{{hugs}}}}
> Poe


Don't forget that you can always refer them to You tube. I never realized until this forum how extensive that site is for everything you need to know about just about anything - even nursing procedures. Amazing.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

WE ALL THINK YOU ARE A REAL KNITTER. You've received lots of good advice. When I had Girl Scout troops, I taught them the basics of embroidery, knitting, crochet, needlepoint and more. For knitting, the basic how to cast on and do a knit stitch. Over the year I have received a few beautiful gifts that these girls made for me. When receiving each one I was always so thrilled and amazed at the beautiful work. Each time I asked "How did you learn to do this" Each time I was shocked at the answer "Well, you taught me, you taught us all in Girl Scouts". All I had done was taught the basic, really basic and no more. They each went with what art form appealed to them at that time and continued to learn more on their own. You go right ahead and teach that class and enjoy.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

As do I!!! I never could figure out how to hold the yarn in the left. They make it look so easy that way, but it sure isnt for me!! Besides, if they wanted a book they would not have asked YOU to teach the class!! 


CarolfromTX said:


> That's how I knit, too. Thanks for making me feel better about it!!


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

everybody here has great advice but everyone forgot one important thing!! teach them to also read a pattern i was a knitting teacher in a craft store and that was one of the first things i taught my grannys to do and believe me they were coming back to show me what they did reading the directions! you can show someone to knit or crochet but to read the directions on what to do thats important. Mom always told me if you can read you can do anything. well my DD is a great cook not from me...but I bought her the cookbook and she cant knit a stitch!! good luck in class


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love your very real knitting!! It looks to me as though you are very good knitter!! If someone asked you to teach a class, then you are a very needed knitter. If there is someone who doesn't know how to make beautiful knitted items and you know a way to create beautiful knitted items then how you do that will bless those you share your way with.

I think it is wonderful that there are so many successful ways to knit. Go for it and you will bless many lives for generations to come!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

nanee said:


> everybody here has great advice but everyone forgot one important thing!! teach them to also read a pattern i was a knitting teacher in a craft store and that was one of the first things i taught my grannys to do and believe me they were coming back to show me what they did reading the directions! you can show someone to knit or crochet but to read the directions on what to do thats important. Mom always told me if you can read you can do anything. well my DD is a great cook not from me...but I bought her the cookbook and she cant knit a stitch!! good luck in class


Greaat point Nanee! 
:thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This is a dilemma I can understand. I'm the same as you - self-taught as a very young child, and i don't knit like anyone else (no tensioning, etc.). As a result, I'm somewhat slow, but I somehow produce very nice finished projects. I've often wished that I'd learned the traditional way, but like you, old habits die hard. Or in our case, they don't die at all.

In spite of the hundreds of projects I've made, I wouldn't feel qualified to teach a knitting class, for the exact reasons you mentioned. That being said, some students may never have the opportunity to learn at all if you don't teach the class. (Would that be true, or would they hire another teacher?) You could just tell the students that you don't knit the "correct" or traditional way, and let them be the judge of whether they want to learn from you. I would at least show them how most people hold the yarn even if you don't demonstrate that yourself when knitting. You could also show them the "continental" vs. "American" way of throwing the yarn. I use the "continental" method which again, doesn't seem to be the norm here in the USA.


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

Your work looks professional to me. I am also self-taught and long ago gave up attempting to hold the yarn in my right hand the "proper" way. I decided what was really important was the stitches. I think students should be shown options and let each use whatever is comfortable. You will be doing them an immense favor and they should appreciate your truthfulness.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Poe said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> ...


Good answer!!! Whatever works.


----------



## yumyumzmum (Nov 19, 2011)

Dear Poe - I really enjoyed reading your "question". You should take up writing. As far as I am concerned you knit beautifully. The layette is wonderful. I knit my own way too. I think we all do. So, my concern would be - could you teach me all the stitches I need to know, and could you decifer the terms I need to know? That would determine what I would suggest. If the results are the same, who cares?
Jane/yumyumzmum


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Teach! Teaching does not imply doing this as everyone else does them ... when you teach you are really converying that there are many ways of interpreting whatever and this is my interpretation. Your students may accept it as such or - if they feel they would rather be traditional - they will look elsewhere. Teaching should be inovative and learning should be exciting.
I really do not think that holding your yarn my way or your way is important ... what you make of the position is what counts. From what I see - you do it wonderfully well. I'd love the pattern for this delightful outfit ... I've been knitting all my life (from age 6-7 to mu present 88 ... I have no idea if what I do now is what I learned then - and truly I do not care. It is what I do - comes out well and I
find it relaxing and useful. I can only work at night since I am busy with many other things by day. I still do some teaching and consulting - keeps one active and knitting keeps one focused. Much luck.
Sherry M.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Your layette is beautiful.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no one "right" way to knit. Everyone does it a little differently as to how they hold the needles, how they tension the yarn, etc. There is English, Continental, Norwegian, Portuguese, Lithuanian, etc, etc, and many variations of each. I would start by emphasizing this to your students, maybe have some one else (from your local LYS?) demonstrate various styles; then show them how you do it and let them choose what works best for them. From your speed and the photo, I say you are doing things in a good way - maybe you know something WE don't


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I would ask the person that hired you to teach the class. If they think it's OK, then go for it. My understanding of this, is that you will be teaching older people? So, I'm sure they would be glad to be able to turn out items like this, no matter what the style of knitting. I also hold the yarn in my right hand, not around my fingers. I just feel more comfortable that way. If the rest of your style of knitting is something that easy, I would say "TEACH ME YOUR WAY, PLEASE" lol
Really though, there are dozens of ways of knitting. I haven't seen two people do it the same way yet. So your way is just one more way of doing it, and you should be proud of it, as your finished products can attest to. Go for it!! Sue


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably someone in the 11 pages before this have asked this question. How DO 'Real' knitters knit? From my experience we all have a particular way of holding the yarn and working the needles. I have taught women to knit and I tell them that whatever feels 'right' to them is 'right' for them. I knit both English (the one that many Americans use) and Continental (one of the many ways to knit that way - I taught myself and do occasionally - but not often - come across another person (on youtube - I have never met one in person) who does it the same but it works for me so that is the way I enjoy doing it.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

As others have said - there is no one right or wrong way to knit - only different ways. The results are all that matter and yours are beautiful. The only thing I would suggest is that you give your students a list of web sites where they could investigate other styles on their own. There are many to choose from. I have done that with classes I have taught and have always had positive feedback. Each person learns at his or her own rate. What works for one, may not work for another. At least you can get them started to learn the knit and purl stitch and they can take it from there. Good luck!


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Just flicked up and saw several comments saying the same thing I did. >,<


----------



## Jask9143 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you're not a REAL KNITTER then I don't know what you are. lol and just a darling outfit this non Real Knitter knitted.
I'm thinking the people attending your class just want to learn to knit and they too will develope their own short cuts.
Boy are they in for a treat..wish I were attending. Good luck, don't worry and have a great time.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

Even if they go on to another way, your experience will be worth lots in figuring out projects, etc. Anyone that knits is a knitter - as far as I know, maybe I'm wrong, there are not classes of knitters. If there was, I don't want to know where I'd end up. I'm self taught also. This makes it so I can figure things out even if it is different than my way.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I have, in the group I work with, that my experience is most valuable in helping the other newer knitters figure out patterns rather than how to knit.


----------



## shimmers (Jul 11, 2011)

Your garments are beautifull, and you knitted them, so you are a knitter, and like you l tought myself. So yes go ahead and take the class. and teach them your way.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


I think that the outfit is cute. You obviously figured out how to get the desired end results. BUT THIS TEACHING ISSUE IS REALLY GETTING TO YOU - maybe you should simply say "thanks but I feel you should find a teacher who is familiar with the ordinary way of knitting. Will save the students in the end if you do."


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

If, at the end of your course, you turn out a room full of people who can pick up two sticks and a ball of yarn and turn out something useful, then you are a knitter who has passed on a life-skill which can then be passed on to others. There are so many different knitting styles 'out there' - who is to say which is the 'right' way? Good luck with your teaching and, no matter what, have fun with it! X


----------



## sandease (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a self-taught left-handed knitter and crocheter. I can't hold my yarn wrapped around my finger either. Over the years I've occasionally tried to teach myself to hold the yarn like that, but always give up and go back to my normal way which is holding the yarn just as you do. I drop the yarn between each stitch, still holding it in my palm so I can quickly pick it up again. Here's a suggestion. It might be nice, if for one class, you could talk another knitter to come for an hour or so to demonstrate an alternate way of holding the yarn. Your students could practice that and if they need help, would have an -expert- on hand to advise them.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Your knitting looks really nice. The finishing looks very professional. I agree with the rest of the KP's who have answered your email. 

I have 12 women in my group at the community centre. They range from all walks of life and about 4 different nationalities and range from 65 to 95 yrs. of age. Every one of them are different and they all have respect for each other's methods and give each other a hand when needed. So don't be afraid to teach your method. 

Three of the ladies came from Continental Europe and don't know how to read patterns, they look at finished work and then just copy what has been done. There have been several people come to learn how to knit but with all of the things that I need to do I don't have time to teach, and the others are not wanting the job of teaching as they only come for - shall we say - company and tea with their knitting and friends. I think you will find that knitter's have a different attitude than others and a kinder way about them. 

I think the biggest thing is to teach them the fundamentals - casting on and off, knit and purl stitches, and MOST important - how to read the abbreviations and the patterns or tell them where the most likley place in the magazines and knitting books they are located. The one thing I have noticed about the abbreviations and stitch names is that they are changing over the years. Having to sit and teach myself this gave me more patience - which is what my grandmother wanted me to learn more than knitting. Like you, I just want to get the job done and move on to the next thing. Learning to do neat finishing is also very important.

I was taught - at the age of 5 - by my two English Aunts - how to cast on and how to cast off - (long tail cast on) - and my grandmother taught me the knit and the purl stitch. I was then on my own and I learned everything from knitting books. Fair Isle, Intarsia, Aran, and lace. 

I would suggest that you make a list of different magazines that publish good glossarys of different stitches and good abbreviation lists - Knitters's is one magazine that I can think of right at the moment. There are quite a few on the bookstands and they can always check them out before buying - and at the prices they are charging, checking the price out before buying is a good idea. There are also good books in the Library that they can also look for. Kaffe Fasset had a video made explaining his method and how he became so interested in colour, I used to be able to borrow it from the Library as well. A lot of people are afraid of colour - me for one - but after looking at his books and his video I jumped in and the first thing I made was his Pursian Poppy shawl. I won a first prize with it in a showing at the Knitter's Guild many years ago. By the way, Kaffe only does stocking stitch but uses a lot of colour and what I would call modern Fair Isle and Intarsia. Check out his books. Another good knitter/designer is Alice Starmore - check her books as well. There are so many of these people - one could go on for hours!

If you have any teaching friends, I would suggest you ask them about teaching methods. You need to know how to keep their attention, not to let them run you, and how to keep the peace, although adults are usually pretty good, UNLESS they get bored.

So now I have written a book nearly, jump in to teaching them the dying art of Knitting. Good Luck.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

The set is lovely. Let me know what you decide. A friend of mine asked me to teach her to knit but I have been reticient because I don't "do it right."


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

Sum total of what everyone is saying is that your examples are beautiful and how you got there is up to you. The dear friend that taught me how to knit taught me to hold the yarn in my left hand ... continental style. I already knew how to crochet and that is how I held the yarn. It flows more naturally for me and yet I have had people tell me I should learn to knit correctly. Oddily enough the same person did not want to teach me nor even offered. 45 years later I am still enjoying what I am making and those I knit for could care less how the project gets made or how I hold my yarn. I have over the years developed my own way of knitting in the round and making sweaters without seams except for the area under the arm where the pieces come together and a few stitches have to be sewed. I doubt anyone else might want to do it but it is what works for me. Don't beat yourself up just KNIT for heavens sake. Keep at it and don't let anyone tell you your are not a knitter. Took me long enough to decide that those who criticize what I am doing don't matter anyway. Good luck with teaching someone else about this wonderful craft.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Such good advice from everyone. The main thing is to get them all fired up and enthusiastic. Go for it!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one more suggestion: When you teach, give the people advice on how to finish the garment. By that I mean, tell them how to block, steam, work in the ends, seam, and present. These are important things that are puzzling once we knit the garment. They can make or break an item, I think.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that you are a very skilled knitter. We all have our own quirky little ways of getting things done. I really don't think that there is the perfect way to knit. You take knitting neadle and yarn and turn it into something beautiful and functional. Even the most experienced knitter learns something new every day . I would love to have you as a teacher. We all have things to share, and things to learn.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I too knit my way! My mom, god rest her soul, use to be upset with me. but i couldnt hold the yarn like other either. I also do my own way of continental knitting. So do teach, knitting will be obsolete if more dont learn to knit. No one is perfect, hum cept' The Lord! God Bless!


----------



## Jillana (Nov 10, 2011)

Your knitting is lovely. I think you would be a very good teacher. You can describe to the students how other people knit and they can choose their own method. It is a good idea to try different methods and see which is besst for you. The main thing is you can teach them the abreviations and complex stitches, and how to read patterns and create patterns. I am self taught and I find the easiest way for me to knit is to hold the yarn the same I do for crocheting in my left hand.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

When I lealrned to knit (self-taught) many moons ago, I held my needles a lot differently than I do now. I think that the concept of what to do with the yarn and learning to read instructions are the important things to teach. Your students will eventually decide how they want to hold their needles and use shortcuts--whatever feels comfortable to them. Don't worry about it at all.


----------



## wcoastmom1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautifulllllll work !!! I would love to do this kind of work,****M****


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took a knitting class, then other coworkers wanted to learn. One woman speaks limited English, but she caught on very quickly. She came back to work the next Monday to ask if she was doing something wrong. I knit English style, and she had forgotten the instructions I printed out, and just winged it. She was knitting Continental style! The end result is what counts.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, go for it.


----------



## emai (Oct 24, 2011)

poe, your work is just fab. i am a beginer and always appriecate learning new concepts of knitting. i feel you will do well as those who want to take your classes to learn what you have to offer. give it a go.


----------



## defarge1946 (Nov 29, 2011)

There's no such thing as a "real" knitter, and anyone who says there is is short-sighted. If what you do generates a knitted product, then you're a knitter. There are various styles of knitting, and some are faster than others, but if you have a knitted result, then you're a knitter. Trust me, I know: I'm left-handed, and knit left-handed in a modified continental style. For years, I heard that I wasn't knitting, but I'm a professional knitter/designer. Believe in yourself.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, where do we sign up for your class?


----------



## mgtapley (Nov 11, 2011)

By the looks of your work, you are a knitter!! What a beautiful set! What is wrong with teaching people your way...it certainly works!


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Which means I take shortcuts during the learning curve. Those shortcuts being ways I make up on the spur of the moment. All I know is I want the learning over with, the job done and I want it done, now


Me too!
We all write differently, hold pencils differently.......no right or wrong if the job get done correctly! If no one tried a different way how would we get new surgical techniques or technology? There are a bazillion books and youtube videos to watch, but I love learning how other people do things. You go girl!


----------



## Tinalyn46 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have not begun to read all of the posts you have received, so I am not sure what the general concencus is on your plight. I can safely say that you are a true knitter dear, believe me. I was taught by my mother when I was young, but adapted my own ways of knitting when I picked it back up later on. There are several ways to knit and as long as you come out with the finished product close to the way it was meant to be, it doesnt matter how you got there.

As for teaching others how to knit, I guess it all depends on whether the ladies have any prior experience or they are newbies. I taught beginning knitting and crocheting at Michaels when I worked there and what I did was teach them the way I knit, but I had knitting guides that showed them the other "formal" ways so that they could make their own mind up for which worked for them. It was successful, so I would advise you to try that if you get the chance. I imagine that most people are so excited to learn something knew that they wont care one way or the other if it is your way or the other way.

Best of luck to you...you do beautiful work!!!

Tina


----------



## yumyumzmum (Nov 19, 2011)

Dear Blue Butterfly - I just read your letter to Poe. I really enjoyed it. I have knitted for years, but only the easy things. Now I aspire to be a really fine knitter. I started with a baby girl's sweater with ruffles and button holes, etc. I choked on the stitch abbreviations. I wrote to this website for help. And I got it. That's how I came accross your letter.

Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and let you know how much I enjoyed your writing. Thank You.

Yumyumzmum


----------



## janie973 (May 20, 2011)

You knit beautifully and you are a fantastic knitter. 
I also knit my way, and am sure some would think I hold the yarn funny. I also crochet differently then most -- just can't hold the yarn the way some folks do, but everything still turns out real nice. That is what counts !!
The best thing that you are doing is teaching -- and that in itself is a wonderful giving unselfish thing that you will be doing. I taught my daughter years ago and my gr-daughter recently how to knit and crochet -- they both hold there needles and yarn differently --sooooooooo there is no right or wrong way. It is whatever is comfortable to you and the students will also find their own way. You knit beautiful things !!! Thank you and Bless You for teaching others -- and enjoy yourself !!!!
You might consider introducing them to this forum also, as I have learned much in here as well as seen so many wonderful items people make. Take Care and Have fun in your class.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

You are definitely a knitter! Just like the rest of us you want to share your love of the craft. Your class will be a good one - I have faith in you!
Your two kitties are the cutest . . .


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for your nice letter. I just retired in April and I thought I would be able to do more knitting and get some of my Fair Isle projects and some Aran knitting done again but somehow I have not got anything done. 

I have had back problems for about 2 years and I have finally got this into order. The main problem is that I have been sitting for years at a computer or in my favourite knitting chair. The sitting apparently helps to shorten some of the muscles and then causes the siatic nerve to react. In September I finally enrolled in some low impact exercises and slow movement sitting exercises and also went to a good chiropractor. I am now out of pain and moving. I now do less knitting, less computer work and enjoy less pain. 

I enjoy my knitting and I am always looking for patterns with a bit of chalenge. I try to chalenge my 12 girls to push the envelope and some do and some don't. So that's OK. I started learning how to knit the English way as my aunts were from Kent - Tunbridge Wells. But since I spent most of my knitting time with my Canadian grandma I learned what I call "fling and swing" method. You know - droping the yarn or semi-holding it in the right hand and flinging it over the needle, etc. I have taken continental knitting lessons (hoping to impress my German MIL) but found that I am faster with my own methond. Then discovered that my MIL knitted the same way I did. We laughed a lot. 

My very first project was knitting Leper bandages in the Junior Auxilliary. They were knitted out of butchers string saved from the packaged meat. They weren't very straight, but I figured out what I was doing wrong and started to knit head bands by the dozen for winter. Then all of a sudden at age 10 I knitted my first sweater with bat wing sleeves and a Greek Key design from the cuff of one sleeve over to the cuff of the second sleeve. Had no problems. I knew I was destined to be a knitter when two years later I knit a lace baby dress for my new youngest cousin. I think my knitting experiences (just jumping into hard projects) gave me a life pattern of just jumping into things. Everything is an adventure to be tackled and mistakes are just learning curves and I haven't regretted anything - YET. 

It sounds like you are a good knitter. Hope to see some of your projects. I still haven't solved my picture attaching problem yet. Must work on that. 

Well, must finish some more scarves. Nite - Nite


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

What do you mean you are a "left hand" knitter?? Which hand does the working yarn come from?? I was taught by a cousin who was "left handed" and I knit like most people I know. We all use two hands to knit. I taught a neighbor to knit who was "left handed" and she knits just the way I do. We "throw" the yarn with our "right" hand and take the stitch off of the "left" needle...


----------



## Jask9143 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe you can tell your friend about youtube and all the great instructions they show on just about everything. But, I bet you'd be a good teacher.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

If 'your way' works (as it looks like it does in the picture) give the students the benefit of your experience and teach them your way. I am a fast knitter and when I see the way some techniques are taught it drives me crazy. As long as they get the basics...cast on...cast off...and different stitches ==== as Frank Sinatra said "I did it my way".


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

You will be a wonderful teacher. There are so many different ways to do things. I didn't know until I saw on KP that there were so many different ways of casting on etc. You enjoy your class and it is a wonderful thing you are doing. Pass on what ever knowledge you have!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't wrap the yarn around my fingers either, just hold it in my right hand and wrap it around the needle.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

We all knit differently and we are ALL REAL knitters. Go ahead and teach your way, and offer pictures of alternatives. My way isn't the "right" way either, and I teach loads of people how to knit. I always start with "this is my way." When you find your own way, it will make your knitting yours.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I 1st learned to knit when I was 10 and could no more now tell you what method I was taught. whatever it was, I knit my way now and enjoy watching others and reading about other ways. I really think you did good knitting on the layette and in your choices of patterns and yarn. Looks like you have a lot to offer new and experienced knitters so....you go girl!


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Your garments are beautiful. And it sounds like you have a lot of good skil to offer the new knitters. There is more than one way to skin a cat...so there are more ways of knitting also. Whatever your way is works for you, and it can work for others, as well.

However, if you are to become a teacher, may I suggest that you will definately need LOTS of patience and compassion for your students. Since they are new they want and need to learn the basics. Too many teachers start teaching right where they themselves are, which is way over the new knitter's head, and the new ones will become frustrated and drop out. You, too will become frustrated that they are not learning fast enough, as I gather this from your writing.

Teaching goes slowly as each student learns at their own speed and capability. When we experienced ones know how to do things -whatever it is - we tend to not even think about what we are doing because it becomes 2nd nature. Remember these are newby's!! 

When teaching there are many different ways people learn. You may have to repeat things over and over. Are you prepared to do that? Some people can simply read something on a piece of paper and pick it up right away. Other people, like me, need to watch it being done to learn. For many others repeating something over and over is their way of learning

But PATIENCE and compassion is the key in any kind of teaching. If you do not have patience, you will either have to learn that new skill for yourself or your will not be an effective teacher. You will get frustrated and upset and that reflects onto the students. 

It's all up to you. The best of wishes for you.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Self taught or not you are a knitter. It appears by your skills you have much to share. It is truly a gift for you.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Pat for the grand ideas on teaching knitting. It is hard to remember to go back to when one started learning to knit...and to be patient. Pray for that every day, all day.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I am also self taught and I have knitted for years, if your results turn out the way you want, then you are a knitter. I would say go for it. If you can knit why not help others.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with the other knitters. We all do it different and teaching your way will get the students started. That is true of any craft. If you want to teach the class don't waste your time worrying about it. Plan a simple project or two to get them started. Your layette is beautiful and you certainly are a knitter.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

I think that if you can produce all those beautiful things you are a great knitter. Everyone will hold their yarn which ever way they can just so they learn to knit. 
That's what I did. My daughter taught me several years ago and I hold my yarn different than she does. I just had to hold it the way it was best for me to knit.
I taught my first g-daughter to knit and she holds the yarn different than I do, she was about 8 yrs old when she got the hang of knitting.
And she can crochet too and she holds the yarn different doing that.
So go on and teach those people to knit. I think you will do an excellent job of teaching.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

BC said:


> Thanks Pat for the grand ideas on teaching knitting. It is hard to remember to go back to when one started learning to knit...and to be patient. Pray for that every day, all day.


You are quite welcome, BC.

Poe - One thing I try to remember instead of patience is the great word - "mercy". I pray everyday for God-given mercy. Mercy comes before judgment as when we are impatient with others that is more like judgment.

Whereas remembering to show mercy also brings in patience, kindness, and love (Galatians 5:22-23) to that person who just can't seem to get it, asks hundreds of questions (and eventually may become an outstanding knitter!). And to that person who is slower at learning and just needs more time and help needs mercy.

When we reflect Jesus great mercy and His abundant love with each person we meet we make a big impact in that person's life, not to mention our own.

God bless you for taking this leap of faith. Whatever you think you are lacking, He will give you in abundance.

Great men of the bible had all kinds of reasons/excuses for saying "no" - Joseph, Moses, Jonah. God used them in miraculous ways as He will do with you. Just keep watching for His hand in all of this as you go on this new journey. My guess is that you will learn as much or more than the students - and not always about knitting!!


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

My opinion...You are a real knitter. If you do go with the teaching, Let the students know ahead of time that your way of knitting is not the norm but may just be the "alternate way of knitting". Title the class as so or inform them in the beginning of each class. I am a beginner and would appreciate the knowledge of any type of knitting but some are more stringent. Give them the option. Your knitted outfit is proof that you are a wonderful knitter. I would not be able to do that just yet. I am actually looking to tweek my knitting technique. My hands and wrists get tired very quickly from "throwing" the yarn. Anyway, Teach !! Good luck and show a pic of your class/projects.


----------



## 42172 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Poe,
I was taught to knit when I was five, by my grandmother who always showed more patience than I had, because I was always anxious to finish any job almost before I had started and it showed!
Since then, and now at the ripe old age of 65, I have learned to slow down and take more care and thus more pleasure in what I have created. I have also learned other crafts and in every case my teacher took the time and care to show me how they achieved a good result.
Although we have all been knitters for many years each one has her own tried and tested way of doing the job. Probably there are few people who cast on for example the way that I do.
The point is , if you can take a deep breath, take things s little more slowly then you'll succeed, and of course remember that you the teacher knows more about the subject than your pupils do.
Actually I'm giving serious thought to establishing a "knit and natter" group in my local village hall for knitters of all levels. It should be fun
Happy knitting
Susan/Yorkshire lass


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


AS people have said[ You are a real knitter! Since I've been learning on line from many tutorials I've seen so many people holding the yarn differently. Maybe you could bring a beginners book to class to show the different ways of holding yarn-you can get a real inexpensive one at like Michael's or Joann's like "123 I'm knitting" for $3. But once when i had a teacher and I asked how she held her yarn she said she just let it rest next to needle and carried it over or under (you know depending on the stitch). She took knitting lessons for many years (and her teacher smacked her hand with ruler if she did something wrong! People will be so happy just to learn to knit! And you knit beautifully!!! It's not very easy to find a knitting teacher so you should be proud of yourself! :thumbs up:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Poe said:


> I have been wondering if I would be doing beginning knitters, people who never knitted in their lives, a dis-service by teaching them how to knit "my" way. If you may remember, I have been asked to teach a class for beginning knitters by a friend who runs the Adult Ed Center at our local college which I did accept and worried about .
> 
> I actually would be looking forward to it except for one thing. I really don't consider myself a knitter. I do a lot of other things, knitting being just one of them. Don't get me wrong, I really like and enjoy knitting and knit almost every night. Because the other work I do involves a lot of physical activity, knitting became a way for me to relax and unwind at night. As a result, I have knitted many, many wonderful things, sweaters, hats, scarfs, table cloths, drapes, christening outfits, clothes ... just tons of stuff and they all turned out very well.
> 
> ...


We always say there is no right way or wrong way to knit althjough I suppose that doesn't always holds true when following a pattern. If a stitch is supposed to look a certain way who cares how you do it if it ends up looking right?

I'm sure your students can find illustrations which would show them the "proper" ways to knit but I bet if you lined 12 knitters up and watched each one knit "properly" there would be 12 variations of just what is "proper".

And by the way, your layette is lovely.

And for real kicks, you ought to see me type and laugh at how many correction I have to make when I do that!


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

flockie said:


> I took a knitting class at a community college and the woman who taught the class did just as the others in this forum stated. Just tell them this is how I knit, but give them instructions and pictures on different ways to do the same thing. Each one of the women in the class knitted differently, but we all learned something together. By the way, the layette is beautiful!


I agree with this poster. I think you do have a responsibility to show some other methods, since you admit yourself that a lot of what you know is due to your own impatience and a need to improvise. There are a lot of methods available for basic stitches, cast-on's, increases. If you have access to audiovisuals, consider showing some videos of different methods to your students. Be patient with them, and I guess, most importantly, make sure they use their hands in class! Please PM me and let me know where your class will be, since I live on LI, too. I also taught a Continuing Ed class for 5 years (at the other end of the spectrum - in a financial area) and I found that I loved teaching! Hope you do too. :thumbup:


----------



## sinait (May 31, 2011)

Every time I watch Eunny Jang knit, I feel inadequate. Then I go knit and I feel great! I hold my yarn differently from everyone else I know - and I think it's safe to say that a lot of us feel that way. 

I have taught several people to knit and to crochet and here's what I always tell them: This is how I do it. There is no right or wrong way, just what feels good to you. So, if I were you, I'd tell them something along those lines, then maybe show them videos of how other people hold their yarn. I'd use videos rather than still, because you get that "action" going. 

Don't fret over it...as long as it comes out looking the way you want it to, then you're doing it right!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I feel the same way you do. I am self-taught and have the "incorrect" ways so in my head that I can't learn the "right" way, so I hesitate to teach others. I currently am attending a knitting class for K, a 10-year old, to encourage and mentor, but not teach.


----------



## kyuss03 (Dec 6, 2011)

So many people have there own way of holding the wool etc and if you can do it quickly, that sounds great to me.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

I taught myself for the most part from a book, and I could never get the hang of the yarn around the finger, so I do exactly as you do sorta hod it in my palm and pick it up quickly and go around the needle..like someone said you are a fantastic knitter..just show them how you do it and maybe some of the pictures or videos for different methods they are going to do the way they want to at least you will not tell them it is wrong, I had a neighbor tell me one time I was not doing it right I just told her I was doing it the way I felt more comfortable...You will be a great one to teach them cause every body doesn't do things "by the book" in fact I find not to many folks do!!!
Linda


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Go for it! I am kinda of self taught too. I don't hold the yarn wrapped around my fingers, all my work comes out fine with even tension.I have helped new knitters too, and how it usually goes is I get them started and they develop what works for them. So if you can help them I say again, go for it.I think we are getting away from so much structure and rules. relax and have fun with it.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

if you are not a "real" knitter, I don't know who is !!!!!!


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

Definitely teach the class! A neighbor lady taught me to knit when I was 12 years old. She didn't spend any time at all on how to hold the yarn. I've been a "thrower" (and I don't wrap the yarn around my fingers) all my life and have made some beautiful things. I am 62 and am now teaching myself continental style to give my weary bones some relief. But I'm not sorry for ONE minute that my neighbor didn't show me the "correct" way to knit. She gave me the basics and taught me how to look at my result, know a K from a P, pick up my dropped stitches, follow a pattern and actually MAKE something. You will be giving your students the foundation to make whatever they want to of their knitting. Do it without any reservation - IMHO.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So Poe, what have you decided to do after all this feedback???


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone I taught to knit I always tell them they will find a way to hold the yarn that is comfortable for them. Two of the people I taught to knit have strange ways to hold one of their needles. One places the needle under her arm and it works well for her. The other sits with one needle between her legs and that works for her. Everyone works what is comfortable for them.


----------

